# power pro



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

HEY GUYS I AM NEW TO USEING BAITCASTING REELS AND I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF USEING A SUPER BRAID SUCH AS POWERPRO IS A RECOMMENDED THING TO DO FOR INCREASED DISTANCE.I DO BELIEVE THE 20LB TEST IS THE SAME AS 8LB TEST MONO . iS THIS TO SMALL ?I JUST PURCHASED A 525 PENN AND I AM NOT TO USE TO IT YET BUT WILL THIS GIVE ME MORE NEST FOR THE BIRDS!!THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR THE INFO TONY Q.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

tq, 20# prower pro is =to 6# test in dia. the braided lines are not really recomended for conventional unless it is stated un the reel. it is so thin in diameter that if you put a lot of pressure it will work its way thru the other line already on there, causing it th o snap off on the next cast or give a great backlash. it is ok on spinning.it casts great.


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

Billr -Thanks for the info on the power pro.I have used it on my spin tackle but was not sure of how it would react on the baitcaster-it's really good stuff though.I can say with no hesitation that its increased that it has improved my spin cast by 30 percent.Thanks again for the reply


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

Billr,

I use both PowerPro #20 and #30 on baitcasters with no problems. However I do only use it on levelwinders.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Tony , braid by itself will not give you more distance over mono on a conventional unlike a spinning reel . The reduced diameter makes conventionals more difficult to control so it is very important to underspool the reel when using braid .I would only use braid on a conventional if you have some other compelling reason for doing so like bite sentivity or a true requirement for line capacity etc


----------

